

Zynga’s Quest for Big-Spending Whales: 25-50% of revenue from 1% of users - cpeterso
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/zyngas-quest-for-bigspending-whales-07072011.html

======
lbcadden3
Wonder if it still applies, story is almost 18 months old.

~~~
wladimir
Human nature doesn't change over 18 months. From my experience this has been
the case for non-Zynga games as well, such as MMO's which allow buying ingame
items with real money. People that put real money into the game are
releatively rare, but those that do can sometimes put in extremely large
amounts to increase their chance of winning and status within the game.

------
loceng
That's a lot of eggs in a small basket.

